# Are the tapes for 8 year olds?



## Guest (Jul 10, 2001)

My 8 year old has been diagnosed with IBS and is experiencing an increased amount of anxiety over it. I am wondering if the tapes are appropriate for someone so young?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

skapr, I think, but am not sure the youngest Mikee has ever treated was nine. He is installing a new computer system, but I will email him and ask him what he thinks.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Generally in using hypnosis with a young child, you would make it age appropriate. For instance, instead of having a child "feel relaxed" you may have them "feel floppy" or "like a rag doll." However, the imagery Mike uses is probably fine for an eight-year old. Mike has always told me that the subconscious mind is like an intelligent eight year old.







In my opinion, people with IBS and anxiety are very good at using their imaginations. We can imagine all sorts of negative things happening to us, and having a good imagination is an important part of using hypnotherapy with success. Of course, kids have great imaginations.You may want to listen to the tapes first, but good luck, it's hard to stay awake during them.







Denise's child listens to the tapes, but I can't remember how old she is. Anyways, might as well try them. They certainly couldn't hurt, and may teach your child relaxation techniques and other coping skills that he(she) may use thoughout his(her) life.AZ


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2001)

Hi All,Skapr, I emailed you privately before I saw this thread. Best regardsMike


----------

